# UK TV in Portugal



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys n Galls.Just wondering if I can condense things for our next trip to Portugal.
At the moment I lug a great 24" All in One PC to watch UK TV via the net and https://easyview.eu or any other free TV site. But it's a bit unweildly and occupies half the boot. I'm thinking there must be easier ways.


The apartment we rent has a nice modern 32" TV but only Portuguese channels via a MEO router.
Is there a small and simple box like 'NowTV' or similar I can access the net via Wi-Fi and stick a HDMI into the nice 32" TV.
Would I be able to get all UK regular TV channels and not the annoying so called 'International' ones?


Keep it simple please.
Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

most small laptops have a hdmi port that can be plugged into the tv

short enough

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry.
Sadly the laptop I also bring is an older Win 7 model and no HDMI. Plus it gets used while Mrs. is watching TV.
So back to something simple and cheap I can just feed the TV in the apartment.


Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

One of my children suggested having a look at a Roku stick as you plug that into a TV via a USB port and can watch streamed TV easily, BUT I do not know if it is possible to pick up things like the BBC but I suspect it can't......

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Roku-Streaming-Stick-Player-Black/dp/B076FH18TC/ref=dp_ob_title_ce

The UK free to air channels are very closely ring fenced for supposedly copyright reasons by the broadcasting companies so that they should not be able to be picked up outside the UK Generally a VPN is needed to access such things and even easyview.eu struggles at time from my experience.

So something to look at for things like Amazon Prime access or Netflix or YouTube but possibly not the Beeb......


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Yes that my confusion. I'm not sure what will work yet and anything I do buy and try will have to be set up when home in Normandy.


Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray 

let us know how you get on


thanks for the link to easyview

i just got julie to try it on her ipad and it seems to work good

barry


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Hi Guys n Galls.Just wondering if I can condense things for our next trip to Portugal.
> At the moment I lug a great 24" All in One PC to watch UK TV via the net and https://easyview.eu or any other free TV site. But it's a bit unweildly and occupies half the boot. I'm thinking there must be easier ways.
> 
> 
> ...


We have an Amazon Firestick and have just had it upgraded so that we can get literally 1000s channels by using Wifi and plugging it into the TV. I will send you a link by PM.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi ray
> 
> let us know how you get on
> 
> ...


Only problem we find is no channel 4 or 5.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

randonneur said:


> We have an Amazon Firestick and have just had it upgraded so that we can get literally 1000s channels by using Wifi and plugging it into the TV. I will send you a link by PM.


Sounds good idea Randonneur. Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Have just tried MOBDRO and it downloaded OK but using it takes forever to load and then keeps locking up.
So I guess the internet speed here is not good enough even at 10mbps. I wonder of an Amazon Firestick would be any better.



Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fire stick is still gonna need t’internet in order to stream anything!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Andy. I do have internet but it seems only 10mbps and this does not stream MOBDRO sufficiently. It does permit some sites access to UK channels.
So it looks like I'm stuffed and left with limited channels. But I'm still looking to divest myself of the large 24" all in one PC. I have a painfully slow Win10 Netbook back home with an HDMI outlet. Have to give that a try.


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Andy. I do have internet but it seems only 10mbps and this does not stream MOBDRO sufficiently. It does permit some sites access to UK channels.
> So it looks like I'm stuffed and left with limited channels. But I'm still looking to divest myself of the large 24" all in one PC. I have a painfully slow Win10 Netbook back home with an HDMI outlet. Have to give that a try.
> 
> Ray.


Get yourself a cheap second hand lowish spec laptop off eBay! You won't need anything particularly flash as streaming TV won't tax the processor, and you will still be able to send emails/surf the net etc.

Just a thought.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, thats not a problem Andy. But how do I get channel 4 & 5.?
I guess I would need a better internet speed to use something like a Firestick or MOBDRO.
And would my painfully slow Win10 Netbook work?


The block of flats we were in the first two years and very cheap have been sold. I met the new owner today who is Portuguese but has worked in Paris 40 years and speaks good English. But now my wife has experienced this new apartment she doesn't want to go back even if it is cheaper.



Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well there must be SOME way because we had them in the apartment on the Costa Del Sol last March.

I suspect that the huge satellite dish on the roof of the complex might have had _something to do with that though.

Andy_


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes. I paid extra to have the internet put into this apartment but assume they just put a basic package in. 



Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

10mbps should be more than enough for streaming. Why cant you get Ch4 or 5 (more over why would you want them?  )

Have you tried this one. https://tvcatchup.com/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry, I thought the 9 or 10 mbps should be enough after all it works to stream the Portuguese channels via the MEO tuner and most of the UK channels via 'easyview.eu' but MOBDRO just buffers all the time.
I have just checked out MOBDRO in the local cafe and it worked fine. But can't sit down there annoying the locals all night.


We seem to like the odd program on 4 & 5 when mostly there is bugger all on the other channels. BBC and ITV are all repeats. Just about all films I have seen and now can't understand the American diction. They should start to learn English.


Thanks for that link but I see you have to register. Will give it a try shortly.
Looks good so far but seems after 8 days it's downgraded or chargeable. I guess it's small beer for a good service.:laugh:



Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It gets worse Barry. 

My wife is now glued to Jane Ayre AGAIN for the 47th. time. 



Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes Barry, I thought the 9 or 10 mbps should be enough after all it works to stream the Portuguese channels via the MEO tuner and most of the UK channels via 'easyview.eu' but MOBDRO just buffers all the time.
> I have just checked out MOBDRO in the local cafe and it worked fine. But can't sit down there annoying the locals all night.
> 
> We seem to like the odd program on 4 & 5 when mostly there is bugger all on the other channels. BBC and ITV are all repeats. Just about all films I have seen and now can't understand the American diction. They should start to learn English.
> ...


Ive never had to register on tvcatchup Ray. Just goes straight in and works. There are a fair few others though but not sure which ones work overseas.

Have you actually done a speed test on your connection as I suspect its not actually giving you 10mbps or its restricted or congested.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

i have this on my pc and it should take you to the guide page

barry

https://www.transponder.tv/guide


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

powerplus said:


> hi ray
> 
> i have this on my pc and it should take you to the guide page barry
> 
> https://www.transponder.tv/guide


 Thanks Barry. But thats just the TV guide innit?

p.s. to BarryD, download speed is 8mbps today sunday.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

yes its the guide but if you click on what you want to watch it will play it

does on mine anyway


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OH Barry. It seems it's the same site as BarryD suggested TV Catchup and I now have six days free and then it's chargeable.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry to resurrect this same old thread but I'm still pondering.

Just a thought as I was about to consider a larger 27" all in one to watch TV in Portugal.
As the flat comes with a modern 32" TV with HDMI sockets. Is it simple and practical to just buy a Comcast, Roku or FireStick for around £25 to get UK TV.?

The flat has modest internet at about 8 to 10mbps. Can I just bung one of these units in the HDMI and not have to mess with any smartphone or subscribe?
Do I need anything else to find and bring in UK TV.?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

I am pretty certain that in order to watch UK tv in Portugal etc you will need a VPN as “they” can detect the fact you are outside of the U.K. and don’t allow you to stream U.K. content. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, I was wondering what might stop me Andy. 
Getting a VPN is not that difficult and probably only €6 to €8 per month but might only be limited to their access channels?

Ray


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Barryd is probably the man to ask, but he is all tied up with that mammoth “Brexit Facts” thread these days. Umpteen thousand replies and............ 

Nothing’s changed! 

The other limiting factor of course is the available download speed you can get on your internet connection. 

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Andy. But up to now I have always dragged the large all in one Win 7 PC and watched on that. Usually not much buffering But if I could leave the all in one behind and just plug a Comcast or Roku into the existing TV it would save lots of boot space and a better picture.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So would it work?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK, so it seems the Comcast, Roku and Fire sticks will all work although might need a paid for VPN.
Now the question is which one should I invest in? All are about £20 ish and have varying facilities.

Any users out there with pros and cons? Don't want paid for content like Netflix or Amazon Prime, just the regular freeview channels.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Don’t think a Firestick will get you anything other than Amazon stuff.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just seen a Roku Express new inc postage to France £18.85.
Even if I have to pay a fiver a month for the VPN it's still cheap viewing.

Ray.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

The Firestick will allow you to download and use apps such as BBC iplayer, ITV Hub, STV Player, My5, All4, UKTV Play, BBC News, Sky News, Sky Go, etc but I'm afraid I don't know whether they will work outside the UK.

PS List of Firestick apps here:
https://tinyurl.com/y2bhqbht


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Roger.
It's only in Portugal we want it. But as Andy says the Fire Stick will have mostly Amazon content. Then theres the VPN.??

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Ray, you seem to have missed the point, any of the devices you mention simply function as a platform to access other things. Some do come pre loaded with the necessary apps for specific streams, but as the list Roger linked to you can download (to whichever device you decide on) what you want, as you can see on this link some of the platforms you would need for the stuff you want, https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=bbc+iplayer&rh=n:2989528031&ref=nb_sb_noss

I've found that a lot of vpn's won't work with BBC iplayer, pure vpn does work but not cheap.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think the sticks that go in the TV like Roku and Firestick will allow you to watch UK Tv channels that are not licenced for viewing outside of the UK. They will work outside of the UK but you wont get BBC1 ITV etc. I dont use them but plugged into a TV I cant see how you could use a VPN with one.

I see catchuptv seems to have gone now as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Now I am confused.!!!
What seemed initially to be a very cheap simple answer to my problem has now morphed into complications so I'm back to lugging the all in one along again.
I don't wants apps John. I basically just want a tuner.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

you can probably find a laptop on Ebay with HDMI Cheap enough Ray. Well you can here. French Ebay will probably want more than the cost of a new one. Ill keep my eye open if you like. I sometimes pick them up, clean them up and punt them out for beer and music gear money.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I still have that Asus Win 10 painfully slow Netbook Barry that has a HDMI outlet. Thanks for the thought though.
Just going to charge it up again and see what it can do.

Of course this is all just to save me lugging the All in One 24" PC along with us and try to feed UK TV into the 32" Portuguese TV supplied.
I really don't want to go to any great expense or trouble. I just had ideas it could be done simply and cheaply.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> you can probably find a laptop on Ebay with HDMI Cheap enough Ray. Well you can here. French Ebay will probably want more than the cost of a new one. Ill keep my eye open if you like. I sometimes pick them up, clean them up and punt them out for beer and music gear money.


Thanks for reminding me Barry. I dug out the old painfully slow Asus Win 10 Netbook and after several hours updating it and accessing a Transponder TV site, managed to link via a HDMI to a modern TV. Actually my monitor and it worked.!!! Not sure for how long as only tried for 10 mins and no buffering. Plus another TV access site 'easyview.eu' kept telling me my Adobe Flash player was not up to date. But then it still wouldn't install.
But and as always a caveat it still needs accessing and changing channels via the track pad on the Netbook. Obviously not as convenient as the Roku with a remote.

Thanks Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just tried to access the usual 'free' to view UK TV channels here in France via the net.

Easyview.eu now just directs me to add sites and download pages of junk.
TVcatchup.com only displays an Oooppsss message that something went wrong.
Filmon now wants €14.99 a month to view.

Seems it's becoming more difficult to watch UK TV outside of the UK.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Ray

I went through this very process a few years ago, basically your stuffed these days as the satellite “footprint” was drastically reduced a few years ago so is no longer available south of roughly Lyon UNLESS you have a monster of a sat dish. In years gone by I could easily get U.K. TV via the satellite mounted dish on the MH roof, but not any more. 

Streaming services will recognise where you are and, if outside the UK, will deny you access. You CAN get around that with a VPN but of course that costs and I think you have to sign up for 12 months minimum, and you will need a half decent (and unmetered) internet access. 

In the end I gave up and spent the year loading all sorts entertainment on my old Humax PVR. But of course that’s will only hold a certain amount of TV, even in SD. That way we had SOME tv to watch if the weather was rubbish but for your extended trips would be of dubious use.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed in general Andy. We (I) do take a 'loaded' Humax but personally get fed up with repeats all the time and need some new content.
I just like the BBC, Sky and ITV news at 13.00 and 18.00. The so called International news is terrible and full of stuff I'm not interested in. 
Then there are the current affairs progs like Panorama, Tonight and others I would like to see when current and not outdated. So all in all I am prepared to pay a reasonable fee like €5 or €6 a month for VPN or direct content. Then we can choose what to watch and not limited to Portuguese English versions of news or progs.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I _think you can get BBC world news via the Internet.

I have, for all intents and purposes, given up on trying to get U.K. tv whilst abroad (unless it's fed into an apartment etc) and frankly I don't miss it. Last year when we were away (caravan) for close on 9 weeks I think we watched about 2 tv programmes, but the weather was pretty good at the time (mid April to mid July) and we were a long way south!!

I assume you have U.K. satellite TV at home as you are not that far south!

Andy_


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The International BBC, Sky and ITV World News is nothing like the home grown versions Andy.
I can get em but as you say becoming increasingly difficult. I always like to have two (or more) strings to my bow. As so often one lets you down. So being belt and braces I am researching now for viewing next winter. 

Here in Normandy you could say we are spoilt for choice being well under the Freesat footprint and close to Jersey and Freeview. Plus of course the internet. But my IP address does limit stuff and even with a VPN I still can't get BBC iPlayer. But we can record everything on the Humax which covers just about everything we need.
I refuse to subscribe to Netflix or Sky as films tend to bore me. Seen most and can't understand the rest.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thing is Andy when we go to Armacao de Pera in winter, the place virtually dies about 7 or 8pm. It's cooled down by 6pm. Yes a few restaurants stay open later but we mostly eat in as 10 weeks dining out will double our costs. So evenings are spent in the apartment unless you go to Albufeira and the night life. So TV and in particular UK TV is quite important to us.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray
im still in armacao de pera for a month or more

weathers not so nice today as its been windy with heavy rain showers


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Barry.
Don't complain it's been bluddy cold here the last few days and northern UK has had snow.
Friends Don and Maureen Madge are still near Lagos and enjoying the last of the warm weather.
I guess it's filling up now.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray


its pretty quiet here now


nearly all the brits have left and the Europeans are slowly going north


i am slowly getting the travel trailer sorted but am waiting for the better weather before i tackle the skylight over the shower

keep warm


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh Barry, what are you going to do with that?
I assume just site it and have more space. Did you buy it or get it bequeathed??
We saw a vast sited fiver for sale in Albufeira Camping last year that the seller eventually came down to £18k. Must have been close to 40ft. with slides.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all

wet and windy on the algarve


morning ray

its a 39+ft long caravan, it was our friends that passed away last year and we ended up with it 

it will be handy to pop over during the summer to visit his wife in the nursing home

we will leave it on the site here in armacao and have spent some time cleaning it up so that we can use it as a base and possibly get around portugal more in the m/home

we have got most things working now but there will be lots to do over next winter

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gosh yes Barry. Much more spacious than the van. I guess an annual deal will be very cost effective especially with you there for up to six months.
Is much of the stuff 110v. I have several 110v transformers from my RV days. 1kw. to 5kva. that would run two air cons and a microwave.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

110/240v and 12v + GAS

i have put a big battery in it that i had sitting around in the uk and had it shipped down here from the uk for E10

its running on a 12v battery charger at the moment

the lighting is all 12v so I might wire in some 220v lighting next year as you know the 12v lighting uses a lot from the battery

i will be looking for a proper 12v power supply later

we have got everything else working including the hot air heating air conditioning and the fridge freezer but will have to look at the freezer door as it must have a seal leak as it ices up pretty quick but i have wedged it shut and that stops it icing up, luckily we have a separate freezer where the washing machine should be

i had to clean out the water pump filter as it was blocked and will look out for a spare as its old and noisy 

also, i let a piece of ply into the main slideout as it had got damp over the years in 1 corner i have now sealed that as well and fitted some covers for the slideout roofs to stop the rain getting under the seals

all in the last 10 days

as soon as the weather gets drier i want to repair the broken skylight above the shower then it should be fine to leave for the summer

we get a good deal at E3.50 a day for the van whilst it is not used 

we are looking at going home in the motorhome towards the end of may crossing from carn so might even pop in and visit you both


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Barry.
I have a new American 12v. Sureflow water pump and a few other small bits. Yes call in and if in the van stay a night before heading to Caen. We are 90km. from Ouistraham. You can sift through all my old American spares. Sorry no skylight only crank handle and flyscreen mesh.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

thanks ray

i will pencil it in and hopefully do that


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

barryd said:


> you can probably find a laptop on Ebay with HDMI Cheap enough Ray. Well you can here. French Ebay will probably want more than the cost of a new one. Ill keep my eye open if you like. I sometimes pick them up, clean them up and punt them out for beer and music gear money.


I thought I would take a look Barry, only on UK E-Bay though. And anything with a reasonable spec with Win 10 and HDMI is £260 to £300.
Although my little old and painfully slow Asus Netbook does the job here, I don't want it to become an embarrassment once in Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I thought I would take a look Barry, only on UK E-Bay though. And anything with a reasonable spec with Win 10 and HDMI is £260 to £300.
> Although my little old and painfully slow Asus Netbook does the job here, I don't want it to become an embarrassment once in Portugal.
> 
> Ray.


You can get them much cheaper than that Ray. I would have thought a 2nd or 3rd generation i5 with hdmi you would get for hundred quid maybe a tad more. You don't need nothing fancy just an hdmi port. Actually you might be able to get vga to hdmi converters I dunno. Just more hassle though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe I'm setting my sights or requirements a little higher. 8GB RAM and a small 128GB SSD. Ends up at £155 p&p.
But what do you think about the 'old' Netbook? Asus X 102B. Do I really need any more?

I guess if I was going to upgrade for the HDMI then a better spec larger laptop might be handy all round. Travel and as a TV medium in Portugal.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Maybe I'm setting my sights or requirements a little higher. 8GB RAM and a small 128GB SSD. Ends up at £155 p&p.
> But what do you think about the 'old' Netbook? Asus X 102B. Do I really need any more?
> 
> I guess if I was going to upgrade for the HDMI then a better spec larger laptop might be handy all round. Travel and as a TV medium in Portugal.
> ...


That sounds about right for that spec depending on the processor. Those little Asus netbooks are so underpowered though but you could try playing a downloaded movie through it via the HDMI lead to your tv. It may work ok. If you try and play anything online though by streaming I expect it will stutter something terrible.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You dunit now Barry.
Just bought this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123710268593

Now little old Netbook and Win 7 HP with SSD surplus to requirements.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know I have asked before but never really digested all the options to doing this...………

As our Portugal trip is nearing again, I'm still considering all options to view UK TV while there. Now we have the HDMI new/used laptop to feed the larger existing TV in the apartment, It only needs me to decide which VPN or UKTV company to subscribe to.

As VPN subscriptions vary from £8 to £12 a month and we only want it for about 3 months each year I was looking at other options like Slingbox and wondered if others had used and had experience of using one? I know the theory but they are about £100 to buy and most don't have HDMI outlets. 

Any thoughts Guys?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

powerplus said:


> hi ray
> 
> 110/240v and 12v + GAS
> 
> ...


That storage is a good deal! We are driving our fiver to Spain this winter but considering leaving it in storage there to be used for our winter breaks. Have yet to sound out our preferred site to see what kind of deal they would offer us. There is already one stored there so I know that they are open to storage. Then we will investigate a small camper van for day trips here and for the journey to Spain/Portugal each winter.
Going back to tv coverage, the site we used last winter would show football and rugby matches in the bar so I assume they has some kind of satellite set up? We spend a lot of time walking the dog and usually just read a book or watch a dvd. Unlike most people we never watch films at home so we are spoilt for choice when away as they are all new to us


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Pat. Yes the site Barry stays on is quite large and only six mins from the beach and towns restaurants. I don't know the rates but guess they are shown online somewhere. It's not 5* but more than adequate for it's location. Some shade and some open.

The Portuguese TV channels have several in English like CNN, BBC World News and some old films. But I always want regular UK channels for interest and entertainment. Up to now we have dragged a 24" all in one PC which has worked as and when we subscribe to a VPN service. Now I'm going to 'feed' the flat TV from the laptop it gets a bit messy looking up programs and changing channels. I was just looking for something easier and Slingbox might be the answer. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What's the name of it Ray? Might take a trip there from our base in Spain this year.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...38c!5m2!4m1!1i2!8m2!3d37.1087306!4d-8.3513723

It's mid way between Spain and the Atlantic ocean. So easy to go touring all along the Algarve.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all we have been here for a couple of weeks now
the weather has not been to bad but a little chilly in the evenings

one thing to keep in mind if leaving a van in Europe is that cars, vans and caravans are only allowed to stay in any 1 country for a max of 180 consecutive days without it being registered in that country people have been getting away with it for years but the police have started clamping down on this and they can confiscate 

the campsites do know this but do not act on it as it is the vehicle owners responsibility

the caravan i have is over 12m long and will be classed as a static van as it is to long to be towed on the roads in europe

do not ever remove your number plate from your trailer, all trailers in mainland europe are registered with a dedicated numberplate


barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for that Barry.

Our understanding is that only trailers over 3.5 tonnes need to be registered. Ours falls into that category so we have registered it.

Shame about the 180 day rule


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I mentioned a while ago about a large American fiver sited on Albufeira Camping and the owner had come down from €40k. to €18k. It had been there many years as the box hedge all round it was well established. You can see the slides and this before the hedge.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...0cf624dd2971546!8m2!3d37.1063439!4d-8.2534958

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I wonder what its legal status is? Not that I would be remotely interested. Some of the American ones are no where near the quality build that we would want. It might be why the price has been reduced so dramatically? Almost like tin cans on wheels.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

patp said:


> I wonder what its legal status is? Not that I would be remotely interested. Some of the American ones are no where near the quality build that we would want. It might be why the price has been reduced so dramatically? Almost like tin cans on wheels.


Ha ha, I would tend to disagree with you there Pat. Hardly tin cans when they weigh 6 to 8 tons. OK they are 'thrown' together for want of a better expression but with all the standard fittings, very good value for money. I would guess there are many sited American trailers and fivers along the Med coast because of the value and comfort they provide.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are they insulated? Do they have double glazing? Not the ones we looked at  
They took our Celtic Rambler to Iceland and lived in it for a while before putting it on the market. Most American made ones are aimed at being used in the Southern States. My brother lives in Minnesota and you never see one there. Then there is the tank that you need to tow them! Just not practical in Europe unless you are going to use them as statics and it now appears that it is not even legal to do that.
Think we will stick with our ultra versatile Rambler


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed about that Pat. But they have recently been fitting double glazing and better insulation. We stayed near Grand Canyon in freezing temps and snow with our last two RVs. They had two furnaces and an engine heater so able to winter travel. 
I did ask some American dealers about double glazing and was told why drag the extra weight around when you can just turn the furnace up? Different psychology. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, bit like the folks in Minnesota who go to Florida for the winter and leave their heating running full blast! They also heat their garages. Then in the summer they cannot live without air conditioning and will go start the car ten minutes before they go out so that it is "comfortable" for them. No one has a washing line it is all tumble dryers. I asked my brother why he does not hang out his washing in the summer as it would dry in about half an hour. His answer was "because the neighbours would complain!". This from the man who moved to the States because he did not like the class system of Britain  (washing out on a line is a lower class activity).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, until it hits them hard they won't change. Gas at the moment is still only $2.50 a US gallon. So they still drive across the car park shopping and do 50 miles to dinner.
Large pickups and SUVs are back in popularity. The 'compact' is relegated to town use.

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Only problem we find is no channel 4 or 5.
> 
> Ray.


Isn't that a bonus lol

Dave


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

On our travels in Europe we use a Huawei mi-fi Vodafone 50 Gb SIMM £21 per month and an Amazon Fire stick. As its a UK contract we can watch all the channels same as home. Also have Amazon prime great for films and catch up.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, we have been down this route before but need far more than 50GB worth of TV. And the apartment has it's own internet. It's just trying to get regular UK TV easily and cheaply if possible.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a question to anyone more knowledgeable than me please.

Finally have got my hands on a Slingbox Solo but have tried to download the software to enable me to use it while away.
It did take some finding but managed it in the end after the Slingbox.com webpage kept flickering making it difficult to read.

The software and program did download and set up on my Win10 desktop successfully. But just won't finish the installation on my Win 10 laptop.
I keep getting the message "Unable to register Sling SDK. Please contact your administrator to install".

I have disabled the AV but it still won't install. I have deleted and downloaded again but just the same.

Any ideas please?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try right clicking on the installer file and run as administrator Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hummmm, sadly I now get a message...………..

"An error occurred while downloading the file http://www.installengine.com/cert05/dotnetfx/dotnetfx.exe"
What do you want to do?

Ray.

p.s. now it's decided I have no internet??


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Baz but as we are off soon and things need to be bottled up, I think I will leave it till we get back. Too many spinning plates at the mo.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just make sure your downloading it from the right place as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Baz, yes the Sling site is genuine if unstable.

http://support.slingbox.com/OldDownloads.aspx

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems I have a melanoma and sample just gone off to the lab. So vacation might have to be curtailed a bit if I get the call to have a great hole dug in my leg.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, Ray, so sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will be dealt with quickly and hopefully the results will be good.

Rooting for you!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh bugger!!

Fingers crossed for you here Ray. Keep us posted please.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jean and Andy.
Biopsy sent off to the lab today. But weekend and maybe the holidays might delay a bit. Could be up to two weeks before results. Then maybe another two weeks to opp rendezvous so still heading off to Portugal Sunday and if I have to come back early I will. Wife and some friends want me to just cancel all the trip and sit and wait for it to happen but I'm not kindly disposed to do that.

Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hope all goes well for you Ray.

.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bloody hell. Sorry to hear this Ray. Keep us posted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I have given into pressure from friends and nagging from wife and have decided to cancel/delay our trip to Portugal. The doctor did try to say it was more urgent to have the path lab results and get treatment asap. 
So have cancelled all the booked hotels and planned arrangements for our 55th. as well as Christmas. And just hope it can be attended too before too long and we can resume the trip maybe in January. Sorry Barry as your water pump and extension lead delivery will be delayed a bit. 

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

hope you get it all sorted asap and that is more important, the weather is expected to go off next week anyway

i will book some fine weather for you in the new year

the bits you have for me are really not that urgent

everyone here are now saying we may have to pack up and go home in the new year anyway

also this week they started to knock down all the concrete foundations at the fishmans beach carpark area they are going to build a 6 storey block of apartments total 256 apartments

https://www.vangproperties.com/media/2730/brochura-digital-final-plus-saraiva.pdf

they are still working on that property in front of the church and have a long way to go yet

keep warm and get yourself sorted and we will keep some christmas cake for you both

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK and thanks Barry.
Forget about any changes Brexit may or maynot make to us as it will take another three years of dithering to notice and even then what will change?
We are still staying in France as residents and free to wander about in Europe. It's only going to be the immigration slow things up when going back to UK and I will be happy not to bother.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What a shame and a worry for you both Ray. Can some of these be benign? Hope it's good need for you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Could always be worse Baz. Just heard of another camper member died on another forum.
Mine will be fixed in time.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ray. Like many lumps and bumps, that we develop, we are told that most are benign. 

I showed a long standing mole to my GP recently only to be told that it was not a mole at all. Apparently there is a foreign body trapped in there! He wanted to open it up and remove it but it must have been there for twenty or thirty years or more so I will wait until it "needs" to be done or for when I am having some other procedure.

Hope your news, when it comes, is positive and that you can get away. Wise decision to delay though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope its a false alarm, are GP`s able to tell by looking a these blemishes if they are benign?
Have you only just noticed it Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I hope its a false alarm, are GP`s able to tell by looking a these blemishes if they are benign?
> Have you only just noticed it Ray?


The GP is not an expert Jan so I was referred to the dermatologist doctor who immediately said it needed attention.
I did notice the 'spot' several months ago and initially just put cream on it. Then a few weeks ago it became 'sensitive' to the touch and we saw the GP in days. Then it took two weeks to get to see the dermatologist as most are booked up for months.

As we age we do tend to get blemishes on our skin. Not all are dangerous and most can be ignored.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a lot of skin blemishes, but all harmless. Maybe a result of Sunray treatment I was given when a teanager.


I hope you don't have to wait too long.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning all

and a weather report for ray 


we had a drive up to the local reservoir near Silves yesterday as we knew there was a lot of rain coming in and wanted to see how low it was and it was as low as i have ever seen it in the last 10 years that we have been coming to the Algarve

it started to rain on and off last night around 9pm and about 4am this morning there was a lot of thunder as well and it is expected to rain all through the day and also tonight and on and off all week

i want to go back up to the reservoir next weekend to see what difference the rain made to the water level (lots i hope) but doubt it 


barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Missed this thread Ray

Sorry to hear your news

Even if it is melonoma it’s the depth that is significant to the spread 

Chances are it can be removed completely and the sooner the better 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry. Yes Silves always interests us with the storks and campers. Usually make a detour up to the castle café. Lovely spot to watch the hikers.

Only 9c here and bright but fed up already waiting for results.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just seen this Ray. I hope you get sorted quickly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Absolutely Sandra. Thats why I did give in and cancel our trip. The GP didn't seem too bothered but the dermo doc did so guess it's a nasty. Just want to get it dealt with and hacked out. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I love Silves! Shall we all move there? We seriously looked at buying a property there.

Ray, if you tell your dermatologist that it is raining there he will be fine about you moving to the sun.

Seriously - I hope the news is good or that they are able to easily deal with it.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*silves*



patp said:


> I love Silves! Shall we all move there? We seriously looked at buying a property there.
> 
> Ray, if you tell your dermatologist that it is raining there he will be fine about you moving to the sun.
> 
> Seriously - I hope the news is good or that they are able to easily deal with it.


hi when we drove through silves yesterday the carpark behind the swimming pool was full of m/homes and the 6euro aire up the road was full
also there were m/homes up in the carpark by the reservoir

armacao camping is a little quiet

barry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Absolutely Sandra. Thats why I did give in and cancel our trip. The GP didn't seem too bothered but the dermo doc did so guess it's a nasty. Just want to get it dealt with and hacked out.
> 
> Ray.


No it won't be hacked out

It will be removed with precision

As Alberts was

And all of his subsequent metastasis

His was really deep , I can't believe we ignored it for so long

Even when it began to fester around the edges we thought it was just a mole gone wrong

We never even heard of melonoma

And me a nurse

So let's wait and see

Hopefully yours will be a simple melonoma

Removed, end of

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

A friend of ours had a melanoma on his hand. They did have to go quite deep to get it. This caused him some loss of function in that hand which meant that, due to some loss of grip, he could no longer work but he has had absolutely no problems other than that.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

powerplus said:


> hi when we drove through silves yesterday the carpark behind the swimming pool was full of m/homes and the 6euro aire up the road was full
> also there were m/homes up in the carpark by the reservoir
> 
> armacao camping is a little quiet
> ...


Those two spots were our first introduction to wild camping  We were looking for a campsite and pulled over to ask one of the four motorhomes on the car park for directions. "Come and join us' they said 
Such a shame that the few spoil it for the rest. We spoke to many people resident in Silves who had no problem with the wild campers but there was always one who had to act irresponsibly


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Five years ago on our first visit to Silves there was a 39' American Eagle parked up at the site across the road from the cemetery. I tried to introduce myself as we had Eagles before and still had many spares. But the inhabitants with their 3 or 4 dogs we so very aggressive I almost gave up. But the bloke eventually spoke to me and knew of our Eagle experiences and was interested in the spares.
Nothing happened about him collecting the spares and over the years his patch became more like a breakers yard in the car park. But a couple of years ago we noticed he had moved to a parcel of land across the road from both the cemetery and the camper park. Not sure if he bought or rents as again we can't make contact as they almost wall themselves in.

I guess they must like the solitude and their life there but I often wonder about how they manage and what services they have and if the authorities mind?
We also came across a village Barao de Sao Joao way up in the hills above Lagos filled with Hippies and horse boxes. Lots of kids and again we wondered about their 'services'. Once or twice a year they have a vast hippy market and the place is solid with hundreds of ramshackle vans of all nationalities parked up anywhere. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The cemetery at Silves has a tap so he would have had water. The car park near the swimming pool has a manhole by the sewage pumping station for waste disposal. Of course people have to be responsible and use these facilities unlike one camper who decided to empty their toilet into a plastic bag and put it in the litter bin! We chased off some Dutch campers from dumping into the baragem. All they had to do was ask and we would have pointed them to the sewage tank in the old restaurant nearby.


----------

